# Question about handicap calculators



## Leslie Nielsen (May 15, 2021)

Hi I am learning about handicap indexes and need some help

Q: Why do some handicap index calculators stop at a handicap index of 0?

Thanks


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Just guessing here but if you're at 0 or negative, you're considered a scratch golfer and in tournament play, there is no handicap assigned. 

Only us amateurs need (or even use) a handicap.


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (May 15, 2021)

Hi Len the Amateur thank you for your reply I have a golf handicap app and numbers below 0 look like this +0.1, +0.2 etc if I select one e.g +5.0 my handicap index is 5 what's all that about?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Have a link to it? Not a pro by any stretch but I'll have a look and see if I can make sense of it 😉 Have found NO indication that it is expressed in a fraction (ie .2) , ONLY whole numbers so I just dunno what it is trying to tell you.


----------

